# Winkelpicker oder Feeder?



## Nimos (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Rute fürs Brassenfischen und co. zuzulegen. Angeln wollte ich in Seen und einem kleinen Fluss sowie vor einem Wehr der Weser wobei das Wehr eher selten von mir befischt wird. Nun ist meine Frage ob ich mir lieber eine Winkelpicker oder eine Feeder holen sollte. Die Winkelpicker würde mir (nach dem ersten Eindruck) mehr zusagen aber gibt es überhaupt einen Unterschied zwischen denen? Außer im Wurfgewicht natürlich

mfg Hannes #h


----------



## Kopfrute (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Ich würde dir zu einer Feederrute zusagen. Grade in der Weser, aber auch im See. Du wirfst damit auf längere Distanz einfach genauer und auch höhere Gewichte. Außerdem ist eine Feeder universeller einsetzbar. Du kannst sie in allen Bereichen die du aufgezähl hast einsetzen. Mit einer Pickerrute ist es nicht allzu einfach unterhalb eines Wehres zu fischen, da du doch recht hohe Gewichte benutzen musst, und diese wirft eine Picker nicht unbedingt. Also ich benutze eigentlich nur die Feederrute.

Gruiß Eike


----------



## fisherb00n (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Ich würde dir auch zu einer Feeder raten...muss ja nicht gleich eine Heavy sein...eine mittlere tut es auch...oder du suchst dir eine Heavy Picker, die haben ca 40g WG...


----------



## Stefan 07 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Hallo,

kann mich da nur anschließen. Kaufe dir eine Feederrute. Wenn es dir darum geht, etwas leichtes sensibles in der Hand zu haben, kann ich die Shimano Beastmaster in der Länge 3,60 m empfehlen. Ist eine super Rute. Fische die selbst schon seit Jahren im Stillwasser, oder langsam fließenden Flüssen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## dr.zeto (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Prinzipiell stimme ich den beiden Vorrednern/Vorschreibern zu.
Mit der Feeder wirst Du sicherlich auf längere Distanzen und/oder mit größeren Gewichten zielgenauer "arbeiten" können.

Abhängig von der zu erwartenden Fischgröße und aber auch der Strömung in der Weser bzw. des Sees würde ich mich entscheiden.

Ich selbst habe beide Rutentypen in meinem Repertoir.
Und sowas wie eine Hybrid-Rute -> Feeder-Rute, 2.40 m.

Ich beispielsweise angel sowohl am Main bei Würzburg, als auch an unserem Vereins-See in Maintal.

Am Main muß ich mit höheren Gewichten/schwereren Körben werfen. Außerdem ist hier mein Zielfisch die Barbe. Da brauche ich mehr Rückrat bei der Rute.

Am See sind es hauptsächlich kleine Plötzen. Hier muss ich besonders fein arbeiten. Habe aber mit meiner mittlerweile 16 Jahre alten DAM Multipicker (2,40m 1-10g WG) auch schon Karpfen bis 7 Pfd. gedrillt (mit dünner geflochtener Schnur...).

Tja, und wie schon gesagt, ich habe eine Feeder-Rute (WG 50-120g mit drei Spitzen von 1 Unze bis 3 Unzen) die nur 2,40 m lang ist. Also ein guter Kompromiss. Gerade was Stellen anbelangt, die sehr bewachsen sind.

Die Feeder-Ruten sind übrigens:

Sänger Specialist KS-II Feeder 2,40m & 3,60m. Wirklich nicht schlecht die Ruten.

Grüße

Dr. Zeto


----------



## HirRscH (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Winkelpicker und Feederruten unterscheiden eig. sich nur in Länge und Wurfgewicht, alles ab 3,60 und über 50g WG ist ne Feederrute alles drunter n winkelpicken, allerdings sind die Übergänge fließend.
Ich würde dir ebenfalls zu ner Feederrute raten, weil du mit 30g WG inner Strömung einfach nix reißen kannst, außerdem sind die Spitzen der meisten Winkelpicken 0,5 - 1,5 Oz Spitzen, die biegen sich ind er Störmung so das keine genaue Bissanzeige mehr möglich ist. 
Ganz konkret kann ich die Sänger High End feeder empfehlen. Du wirst denken 180-250g WG (glaub ich das die Wete so waren) sei übertrieben, aber das Ding wirft die alles, ob 30, 50 oder 100g körbe, wo du sie hin haben willst und ist so sensibel wie der feinste picker und ist in verschiedensten variationen erhältlich. Ansonsten den Kleinen Bruder der Serie den Sänger High End Picker mit 80g WG und 3m dürfte er wenn dus doch etwas kleiner magst das richtige sein. 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen 
HirRscH


----------



## Matt Hayes (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Hallo,

da ich hauptsächlich in meinem Vereinsgewässer-einem kleinen Weiher- und ähnlichen Stillgewässern angle, benutze ich schon seit langem eine Wineklpickerrute.
Leider ist die schon gar nicht mehr auf dem Markt:q
Ich kann damit mühelos auch kleine Karpfen und große Brassen drillen.
Da ich sowieso nur zu Körben von max. 30g greifen muss, ist eine solche feine und sensible Rute für mich ideal.
Wenn du aber im Fließgewässer und mit 40g+ Futterkörben fischst, würde ich zu einer Feeder-Rute greifen.

MfG


----------



## pfuitoifel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Ich muß meinen Vorrednern beipflichten.Es gibt kaum etwas,das eine Picker besser könnte als eine Feeder.Trotzdem ist meine Lieblingsrute eine Picker von Spro,denn die ist mit 2,70 Länge einfach handlicher für mich,denn ich fische sehr oft unter Bäumen.Trotzdem kann ich auch ne 50 g Futterspirale an der Donau damit rauswerfen.Aber vom Prinzip her bist du in den meisten Situationen mit einer Feederrute besser bedient.Eine Heavy-Feeder ist immernoch sensibel genug,um auch am Stillwasser mit leichtesten Gewichten selbst zaghafte Bisse zuverlässig anzuzeigen.
Am besten wäre es natürlich,du schaffst dir beide Ruten an,meine Picker kostete nur 23,-Euro,das kann man sich eigentlich immer mal leisten.


----------



## schorle (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



HirRscH schrieb:


> Winkelpicker und Feederruten unterscheiden eig. sich nur in Länge und Wurfgewicht, alles ab 3,60 und über 50g WG ist ne Feederrute alles drunter n winkelpicken, allerdings sind die Übergänge fließend.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte helfen
> HirRscH




Das ist leider in Deutschland ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube und die Angelgerätehersteller steigen da auch noch voll drauf ein |uhoh:. Die Pickerruten die hier zu haben sind sind leider fast alles  "geschrumpfte" Feederruten. "Echte" Picker haben dagegen im Normalfall eine max. Länge von 3m und ein Wurfgewicht von höchstens 15g, damit wird mit leichten Grundbleien und dünne Schnur auf kurze Distanz gefischt. Leider sind solche Ruten mittlerweile in Deutschland nicht mehr ganz einfach zu finden.

@TE
Ich würde dir zu einer Feederrute in 3,9m und einem Wurfgewicht um 100g raten, die ist fürs Stillwasser nicht übertrieben und lässt sich auch im Fließwasser mit entsprechenden Körben vernünftig nutzen.


----------



## Nimos (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Alles klar dann werd ich mal im Angelladen nach der Feeder ausschau halten allerdings is das mit der Weser eher selten.. eigentlich sollte die Rute für diverse Seen sein.


----------



## Backfire (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

ich nutze diese mit 3.9m >
http://www.henkkoster.nl/epages/619...s/61932441/Products/2825/SubProducts/2825-360
kostet 40€ hat 100gr. wurfgewicht. ich benutze im main 40-60gr. körbe. 
hab mich anfangs nicht getraut damit durchzuziehen, aber das geht. so nen vollen 50gr. korb schmeiss ich so 50-60m. mehr möchte ich der rute nicht zumuten (es sei denn, es spendiert einer eine und ich darf mal volle kanne durchreissen, dann wären wohl 70m drin, oder die rute knackst...)
im stillwasser mit der "kleinsten" spitze und nem 20-30gr. korb kriegt man wohl alles mit.

ps.: ich hab 2 von den dingern, rollen sind 35er shakespeare ambidex mit frontbremse und so 200m .25er mono (gegen ende des jahres stetig abnehmend) ()...


----------



## Matchangler92 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Ich würde mir auch ne feederrute kaufen.
empfehlen kann ich dir die shimano beastmaster multi 3,35m/3,95m die hat ein wurfgewicht von um die 100gr. die is in meinen augen für fast alle bedingungen geeignet.


----------



## feederprofi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

ich kann dir die exori target feeder empfehlen
die 100 gramm wg und ist 3,3m lang. die wird mit drei wechselspitzen geliefert.
preis: 25€

hab sie an der donau mal ausprobiert und konnte feststellen dass sie sogar 120gramm(+futter im korb) werfen kann
konnte damit ohne probleme karpfen bis 20pfund drillen


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Für den Anfang sind das alles ganz sicher die richtigen Tips. Aber schon sehr bald hast du zwei Möglichkeiten.

Entweder gibst du es wieder dran, weil feedern/pickern nicht dein Ding ist, oder du gehst einkaufen. Dann willst du es wissen!

Ich habe laut einer aktuellen Zählung mittlerweile elf (11!) Ruten mit Zitterspitze von 180 cm bis 420 cm und in Wurfgewichten bis an die 200 gr. im Beritt. Eben für alle Gelegenheiten was spezielles und ein Ende ist nicht absehbar. Das ist wie beim Spinnfischen. Bei Wobblern & Co. gibts ja auch kein "genug"!

Mein persönlicher Rat an den Feeder-Einsteiger:

Kaufe dir nicht gleich eine Rute für sehr begrenzte Zwecke. Ideal sind hier Ruten, mit denen beinahe alles zu machen ist. Da kannst du dich so richtig in die Materie reinwühlen und kommst mit recht schmalem Taler aus. In meinen Augen die perfekte Rute dafür ist die Jenzi Artini Multitool
Sicherlich sind echte Picker feinfühliger und lange Feederruten an Flüssen praktischer. Aber ich kenne z.Zt. keine Rute für diese Techniken, die mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Zur Not lässt sich mit ihr auch noch ein Spinnköder fischen. Alles dabei und trotzdem kein Rutenbündel im Futeral! Dazu eine schöne Rolle, zwei verschiedene Schnüre und du bist für etwas um die 100,- € rundherum ausgerüstet.

So richtig in die Vollen kannst du dann später immer noch gehen.


----------



## Matt Hayes (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



schorle schrieb:


> Das ist leider in Deutschland ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube und die Angelgerätehersteller steigen da auch noch voll drauf ein |uhoh:. Die Pickerruten die hier zu haben sind sind leider fast alles "geschrumpfte" Feederruten. "Echte" Picker haben dagegen im Normalfall eine max. Länge von 3m und ein Wurfgewicht von höchstens 15g, damit wird mit leichten Grundbleien und dünne Schnur auf kurze Distanz gefischt. Leider sind solche Ruten mittlerweile in Deutschland nicht mehr ganz einfach zu finden.
> 
> @TE
> Ich würde dir zu einer Feederrute in 3,9m und einem Wurfgewicht um 100g raten, die ist fürs Stillwasser nicht übertrieben und lässt sich auch im Fließwasser mit entsprechenden Körben vernünftig nutzen.


 
Da muss ich dir recht geben 
Meine Winkelpicker hat schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist noch eine waschechte Winkelpicker-Rute.
Sie hat 2,70m Länge und ein WG von 20g.
Sowas gibts schon fast gar nicht mehr auf dem Markt :q

MfG


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Wie Andal schon sagt, die Artini ist wirklich ein Multitalent und spart erstmal den Kauf mehrerer Ruten.#:


----------



## Matt Hayes (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Hmm...diese Rute klingt ja nem echten Goldschatz 
Ich hab bei solchen Alleskönnern immer ein wenig Schiss dass sie dann am Ende zwar von allem etwas, aber gar nix richtig gut können...kann man sich bei der Artrini auch wirklich darauf verlassen dass sie sowohl als Match, als auch als Picker, Feeder und Schwing-Spitzen-Rute  tauglich ist?

MfG


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Sicher hat sie kleine Schwächen gegenüber reinen Spezialruten, welche Match ist schon bloß 330 cm lang... u.s.w.

Aber unter den bezahlbaren universellen Friedfischruten ist sie derzeit nicht zu toppen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Genau.#6


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Servus. Also ne Perfekte Rute die alles kann gibts nicht, die Artini ist sicherlich ein Kompromiß. Nur wer ist der Perfekte Angler der ne Perfekte Rute braucht? Vom Foto schaut die Artini super aus und wird auch einen großen Bereich abdecken. Also für uns Otto normalangler sicher eine Super Rute und nicht teuer. Ich hab ne echter Picker mit max.12gramm Wurfgewicht in 3 meter länge ist super am See und wenn fast keine Strömung ist auch am Flüßchen. Ansonsten kommt die Feeder zum Einsatz. Ich würde wenn du ne Universalrute willst die Artini kaufen mit der kannst im See und am Fluß angeln und auch mal mit Pose fischen wenn am Grund nix geht. Ist ein Super Tip von Andal die Rute.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Doch. Es gibt perfekte Ruten. Die aber auch nur aus der Sicht eines einzelnen Anglers und für ein ganz kleines Anwendungsfenster.


----------



## Lenzibald (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Servus.
@Andal.
Ich habe ja geschrieben eine Perfekte Rute die alles kann gibts nicht. Meine Ruten sind für mich Perfekt da ich ja mehrere habe ja nach Verwendung. Habe auch lange gesucht bis ich meine Sammlung zusammen hatte.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## derNershofer (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



feederprofi schrieb:


> ich kann dir die exori target feeder empfehlen
> die 100 gramm wg und ist 3,3m lang. die wird mit drei wechselspitzen geliefert.
> preis: 25€
> 
> ...


 
des is aber a knüpel
wenn de auf brachesen gehen willst würde ich das lassen 
wenn die rute nen 20 pfunf karpfen locker drillt dann merkste ne brachse net 
kannst gleich ne karpfen rute nehemn und ne feederspitze ran kleben


----------



## allrounder11 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Die picker hat eigentlich nur den vorteil, das sie aufgrund ihrer bescheidenen länge an manchen stellen einfacher aufzustellen ist. Ansonsten sehe ich nur vorteile für die Feeder (wurfweite,kraftreserven usw..) .


----------



## Andal (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Dann hast du aber bis jetzt noch nie richtig gepickert und diese Ruten eher als UL-Feeder "mißbraucht". Dir ist da echt was entgangen!


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Servus. Wenn man ne Picker mit ner Feeder vergleicht ist das fast als wenn man eine Match mit ner Karpfenrute vergleicht. Eine Pickerrute fischt man nicht auf große Distanz mit riesen Futterkörben. Ich fische mit der Picker auf maximal 15-20 meter mit einem Minnikorb oder 5-10gramm Blei. Mein "Rekord" an der Picker ein Stichling mit 3cm wobei der Biss deutlich zu sehen war, den merkst an der Feeder nichtmal. Beim Pickern auf Karpfen hat sich die Spitze fast nicht bewegt so vorsichtig waren die Viecher. Mit der Feeder hatte ich nicht einen Biss erkannt, mit der Picker hab ich dann 12 Karpfen gefangen der Größte hatte 4kilo der rest so 1-2kilo. Also was feineres wie ne echte Winkelpicker gibts nicht. Montage war 5gramm Blei 12er Hauptschnur 0.08er Vorfach mit 16er Haken auf Distanzen zwischen 10 und 15 metern.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> ...Mit der Feeder hatte ich nicht einen Biss erkannt, mit der Picker hab ich dann 12 Karpfen gefangen der Größte hatte 4kilo der rest so 1-2kilo. Also was feineres wie ne echte Winkelpicker gibts nicht. Montage war 5gramm Blei 12er Hauptschnur 0.08er Vorfach mit 16er Haken auf Distanzen zwischen 10 und 15 metern.
> MfG
> Lenzi



#r An nem 0,08mm Vorfach ziehst du bis zu 8 Pfund schwere Karpfen raus, an nem 16er- Haken?|bigeyes
Wieviele Stunden dauerte der Drill?|uhoh:
An ner 0,10mm aufwärts könnte ich mir ja noch gerade so vorstellen, aber ne 0,08mm Schnur. Fütterst du mit Valium an?


----------



## Lenzibald (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Servus. Der 4kilo Karpfen war auch glück dabei muß ich zugeben, der drill war gar net so lange vieleicht 15 minuten. Das Problem war das man nur auf extrem feines Zeug bisse bekommen hat. Hab eigentlich auch nicht gezielt auf Karpfen sondern mehr auf Rotaugen und Brassen gepickert. Mit 12er oder 14er Vorfach nicht einen einzigen biss bekommen und die 16er Haken waren auf 0,08er Vorfach gebunden. Wie gesagt waren bis auf einen alle so um die 1bis schwache 2kilo. habe an dem Tag alles auf 1bis2 maden gefangen. Zuest hab ich ja mit der Feeder ohne Erfolg gefischt bis dann ein Kollege vorbeikam mit seiner Picker und einen Fisch nach dem anderen fing, umgestiegen auf die Picker und ich hab auch gefangen.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Ich fische schon seid 4 Jahren mit ner Heavy Feeder sowhl im Still als auch im Fließwasser. Meine Rute ist 3,90 lang und WG 140. Hatte vorher auch ne Picker aber die habe ich wieder verkauft.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (17. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

petri,

ich fische meinen w.-picker ohne vorfach. einfach haken direkt an die hauptschnur. da ist der kontakt zum fisch noch mal deutlich besser. ich bin irgendwann mal drauf gekommen und hab nie mehr von abgelassen, der haken kommt direkt an die 0,12 - 0,14 mono. warum sollte ich die dünne schnur noch mit knoten schwächen. und der wirbel arbeitet bei der schnurstärke eh nicht.

gruss 

Döörtie


----------



## Matt Hayes (22. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Also mit einem 8-Pfund Karpfen wurde ich leider beim Pickern noch nicht belohnt...allerdings hätt ich davor-was den Drill betrifft- auch ein wenig Schiss:q

Aber was das Pickern an sich betrifft muss ich Andal und Lenzibald recht geben, das lässt sich nicht einfach so mit dem Feedern vergleichen, Pickern ist viel feiner, genauer und sensibler, da muss alles perfekt stimmen was das WG und den Drill betrifft, da muss man schon ein feines Händchen haben.

Mein Rekord war ein 4cm Rotauge, das hab ich überhaupt nicht gespürt
Sowas auf Grund und mit Futterkorb zu fangen ist mit einer anderen Rute als einer feinen Winkelpicker wohl kaum zu schaffen :m

MfG


----------



## Andal (22. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Also mit einem 8-Pfund Karpfen wurde ich leider beim Pickern noch nicht belohnt...allerdings hätt ich davor-was den Drill betrifft- auch ein wenig Schiss:q



Das geht von Prinzip her auch nicht anders, als bei einem 40 Pfünder an der 2.75 lbs. Garnitur. Zeit lassen, nicht andauernd an der Bremse fummeln und den Fisch gegen Rute, Schnur und Bremse müde werden lassen. Mit Gewalt & Hektik geht schon mal gar nichts.

Viele Angler scheuen sich einfach vor feinen Montagen. Ein Achtpfünder wiegt ja im Wasser keine acht Pfund. Man ringt ja nicht gegen seine Masse, sondern gegen seine Muskelkraft und dass man so einen Fisch keschert ist ja wohl selbstverständlich!


----------



## David23 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



Andal schrieb:


> Für den Anfang sind das alles ganz sicher die richtigen Tips. Aber schon sehr bald hast du zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Entweder gibst du es wieder dran, weil feedern/pickern nicht dein Ding ist, oder du gehst einkaufen. Dann willst du es wissen!
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,
ich fische mit der Jenzi Artini und muss sagen, ich bin voll mit der Rute zufrieden...und ist der Rute ist ein wirklicher Burner..jedoch würde ich gerner feiner pickern und bin nach der suche nach einer ultrafeinen Picker, so um. 15g....da streikt dann die Jenzi


----------



## Lenzibald (30. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Servus. Ich hab noch ne Byron Brown Winkelpicker erwischt. Also das ist echt ein Feines Rütchen 2-12g Wurfgewicht 3m lang Handgearbeitet mit vergoldeten Sicringen. Damit machen sogar Rotaugen noch wirbel. Hab damit einen 4kilo Karpfen mit 16er Haken und 0,08er Vorfach gefangen. Normalerweise wollte ich Rotaugen und Brassen fangen und kleine Karpfen bis 1 kilo.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (30. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Geniale Picker gab es von Silstar aus den Serien Dia Flex und Graphite. Allerdings muss man sich um die bei Auktionen prügeln. Gleiches gilt für den Hardington Quiver von Browning. Richtig feine Ruten gibts auch unter der Bezeichnung Bomb Rod (kommt von der Arlsey Bomb, einem Birnenblei mit Wirbel).

Wenn so eine feine Rute auch länger sein darf, dann unbedingt mal von Fox die Avonmodelle anschauen!


----------



## Tricast (30. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Habe einen feinen Picker von Balzer, 2,70 lang. Auch schon älter. Leider habe ich meinen Daiwa Tom Pickering Quiver geschrottet; das war ein Rütchen nach meinem Geschmack. Auch der Shimano Diaflash Picker gefällt mir sehr gut. Es gibt schon schöne Rütchen und ab und zu tauchen sie auch mal im Verkauf auf.
Die Silstar Diaflash Serie war eine schöne Rutenserie, schade das die Firma von der  Bildfläche verschwunden ist.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## haenschen (30. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das geht von Prinzip her auch nicht anders, als bei einem 40 Pfünder an der 2.75 lbs. Garnitur. Zeit lassen, nicht andauernd an der Bremse fummeln und den Fisch gegen Rute, Schnur und Bremse müde werden lassen. Mit Gewalt & Hektik geht schon mal gar nichts.
> 
> Viele Angler scheuen sich einfach vor feinen Montagen. Ein Achtpfünder wiegt ja im Wasser keine acht Pfund. Man ringt ja nicht gegen seine Masse, sondern gegen seine Muskelkraft und dass man so einen Fisch keschert ist ja wohl selbstverständlich!


 
und vorallendingen , soll man den fisch ja nicht aus'n wasser heben  
mfg


----------



## Tricast (30. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Interessant war mal ein Selbstversuch mit einer 3 Meter Rute und dicker Schnur. Wir wollten mal wissen wieviel Zug wir mit der Rute ausüben können. Schnur in eine Federwaage eingehängt und kräftig gezogen. Wir waren mehr als überrascht was dabei rauskam.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Lenzibald (30. November 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Servus. Also zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen ich hab den Fisch mit der Rute herausgehoben. Der 3 zentimeter Stichling wollte einfach nicht in den Kescher.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## David23 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Also zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen ich hab den Fisch mit der Rute herausgehoben. Der 3 zentimeter Stichling wollte einfach nicht in den Kescher.
> MfG
> Lenzi


 
Danke für eure Tipps!:m


----------



## Whitetail (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

Ich kann auf jeden Fall auch eine Feederrute empfehlen, die hat mehr Kraftreserven als eine Winkelpicker. Und durch die größere Länge hast du auch ein besseres Handling im Drill.
Und du kannst größere Mengen Futter werfen.


----------



## Matt Hayes (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das geht von Prinzip her auch nicht anders, als bei einem 40 Pfünder an der 2.75 lbs. Garnitur. Zeit lassen, nicht andauernd an der Bremse fummeln und den Fisch gegen Rute, Schnur und Bremse müde werden lassen. Mit Gewalt & Hektik geht schon mal gar nichts.
> 
> Viele Angler scheuen sich einfach vor feinen Montagen. Ein Achtpfünder wiegt ja im Wasser keine acht Pfund. Man ringt ja nicht gegen seine Masse, sondern gegen seine Muskelkraft und dass man so einen Fisch keschert ist ja wohl selbstverständlich!


 

Klar, im Grunde hast du Recht.
Ja das fällt mir auch häufig auf...Leute die mit 'ner 25er Mono "pickern"#d
Ich finde generell etwas feinere Montagen wesentlich reizvoller und spaßiger als richtig dickes Gerät.
Bei manchen Fischen, wie dem Karpfen zum Beispiel mache ich aber keine Kompromisse.


MfG


----------



## Angel-Suchti (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/friedfischangeln/tackle-zum-pickern-robin-illner.html


----------



## andimb (2. April 2010)

*AW: Winkelpicker oder Feeder?*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Ja das fällt mir auch häufig auf...Leute die mit 'ner 25er Mono "pickern"#d
> 
> 
> MfG




Hi,

Ich besitze eine DAM Para Multipicker (schon ewig allt) und bin am überlegen, ob ich eventuell mal besser die Schnur tauschen sollte. Ich habe hier eine neue Stroft 0,22mm da. Bisher habe ich immer mit einer 0,18er geangelt, doch ich habe irgendwie ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei, da ich damit am Forellenhof angeln wollte. Man weiß ja nie was kommt.  Die Rolle ist schon ein wenig älter. Die Rute soll auch nur ab und zu mal eingesetzt werden, habe sonst eine mit Spiro und eine mit Pose. 

Was mich sonst übrigens immer verärgert hatte war, dass sich die Schnur häufig an der Rutenspitze verwickelt hat. Die Wurfweite stellt mich auch nicht so richtig zufrieden (ca. 8m mit 5g bei 2,4m Tutenlänge). Gibt es da eine Beziehung zur Schnur? Werde als Vorfach wahrscheinlich eins mit 0,18er Schnur nehmen und ein 6g Blei oder so einsetzen.


----------

